# Stage Lights



## Now get brutal (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been trying to find the necessary equipment to sync lights with live music, but haven't had much luck. What I'm looking for is something similar to a color organ, but that would sync lights to our live sound. (Not running it through the house board) Is this even possible? Any feedback would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 9, 2011)

I too would like to know more about this


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 9, 2011)

same here


----------



## jamsea (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure how intensely you want to do this, but you could buy some LED lights and connect them with MIDI. Then use an audio interface to send midi signals from your laptop to the lights and play to a click. 

Right now we have our bassist hit a foot switch to turn strobe lights on and off. Looks lame on the big stages so we don't do it at our bigger shows, but looks absolutely amazing in dive bars


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 9, 2011)

My friends Luke's old band The Elios used to have their roadies and friends who knew the music plug floodlights into a power strip, and turn the strip on and off with the songs.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 19, 2011)

Drum triggers... some more advanced lighting consoles can take audio to trigger lights.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 19, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Using DMXIS as Plugin with Logic on MAC OS to control lights&#x202c;&rlm;

dmxis > logic.

just drop your track as an audio file.
put which lights you want to do what via piano roll
drop a click for your drummer.
voila

or you can pull a carbomb and buy a super elaborate midi set up


----------

